

Dominant language by industry? - vishaldpatel

Hey guys,
 What is the most popular language being used in your industry / sub-industry? Who uses them and why? Please forgive me for my ignorance, but:<p>From what I know:
Python and R are very popular as of late in the world of quantitative Finance.<p>Python is also quite popular in astro-physics and my friends tell me that it is replacing Matlab.<p>Okay, your turn :)<p>Edit: Looks like C++ is very popular in the quantitative analytics space as well - mostly due to speed and low latency. A ton of jobs ask for C++ and quite a few like C#.
======
bendmorris
Python is very popular and growing within Biology - although molecular biology
has a sizeable Ruby and Perl following as well.

------
HackyGeeky
Go python ! I heard python is heavily used in Film industry, can someone
confirm that. I heard that in a google tech talk.

~~~
gte910h
According to a conversation with Noah Gift of [http://www.amazon.com/Python-
Unix-Linux-System-Administratio...](http://www.amazon.com/Python-Unix-Linux-
System-Administration/dp/0596515820) and python atlanta, it seems that's so.

------
corysama
Boxed-product computer games (Xbox, PS3, Wii, PC): C++ with some C hold-outs.
Python and C# are common in the pipeline and tools, but not common in the
shipped product.

